# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool - FREE Galaxy J1 UNLOCK WITH NCK RESET

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  
ChimeraTool update: v.6.76.1939 (08/06/2015)    *Added Samsung direct unlock for:*   Samsung Galaxy J1 - SM-J100MU - *First in the world -> DIRECT UNLOCK*Samsung Galaxy J1 - SM-J100FN - *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*Samsung Galaxy J1 - SM-J100G - *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*Samsung Galaxy J1 - SM-J100Y - *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*Samsung Galaxy J1 Duos - SM-J100F - *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*Samsung Galaxy J1 Duos - SM-J100M - *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*Samsung Galaxy Xcover 3 - SM-G388F - *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - SM-N900U  *Added Samsung direct unlock and repiar IMEI:*   Samsung Galaxy J1 Duos - SM-J100MLSamsung Galaxy Ace 4 Neo - SM-G316U  *New BlackBerry model for Direct Unlock:*   BlackBerry Passport SQW100-3 *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*SQC100-2 BlackBerry U20 Classic *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*SQC100-3 BlackBerry U20 Classic *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*SQC100-4 BlackBerry U20 Classic *First in the world ->* *DIRECT UNLOCK*   Official topic: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
What's come next?
Do you want to buy license or credits? الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

